# Making the Band



## Retsu (Jan 1, 2009)

1. Go to this URL. The title of that page is your band's name.
2. Go to that URL again (or click "Random page" on the side bar). That's the name of your album - if this is your first post here, it's your debut!
3. Go to this random number generator. It should be from 7 to 12; this is the number of tracks on your album.
4. For every track on your album, go to that first URL. The title of the article is the name of the song.
5. Finally, once you have that, go to Flickr's random images and pick the first one on that page. That's your album cover.

I'll start off. :)

*Artist:* Order of Hermes (Ars Magica)
*Album:* Ohio Valley Wrestling







Immunoisolate
Mother's Spiritual
A Buyer's Market
Archdue Joseph August of Austria
Millennium Square (Bristol)
Pappy Van Winkle's Family Reserve
Chittorgarh
Thenelles
Politics of Tanzania
Hamas & Fatah Mecca Agreement
The Trouble With the Truth


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 1, 2009)

I remember this!  it's fun.

*Artist:* Stanisław Lorentz
*Album:* Saint-Jean-de-la-Neuville
*Cover:*






*Tracks:*
1. Woodward Township, Clearfield County, Pennsylvania
2. Rob & Gilly
3. KXGA
4. Michael Brook
5. The Beatles Box Set
6. The Nightmare
7. Twist (stage play)

...my band is... odd.


----------



## Vyraura (Jan 1, 2009)

Artist: High Noon
Album: Aurora Goldeneye





1. Internet in Germany
2. Rudy the Fifth
3. 8th Marine Infantry Parachute Regiment
4. Biljana Plavšić
5. Lord of the Fries
6. Audrey Landers
7. Ulpu Iivari
8. Aristobulous IV
9. Jesus

I think I've got a good danish prog metal band going here (no joke on the last one)


----------



## Zuu (Jan 1, 2009)

*Artist:* The Cornish Times
*Album:* First Ward Wardroom





1. Santa Fe (Mexico City)
2. Paramytha Lestari Mulyarto
3. HMS Boadicea
4. Leptobrachella natunae
5. Anarcha-feminism
6. Noron-l'Abbaye
7. Double Gammas

I don't even know. I don't even know.


----------



## Retsu (Jan 1, 2009)

It's here! After the success of _Ohio Valley Wrestling_, Rome-Italian neoclassical post-progressive emocore band Order of Hermes (Ars Magica) has released their sophomore album! Use of choirs and mandolin is prominent throughout the album.

*Album: *2nd Imaginary Symphony for Cloudmaking







Air Warfare Centre
Lookout Mountain Incline Railway
Agrippina of Mineo
VIII Corps (ACW)
The Brave Ones
Towers in Time
Mind Over Matter
Vein Stripping


----------



## Zuu (Jan 1, 2009)

_The Cornish Times_ figured that after three line-up changes and the wild success of their first album, _First Ward Wardroom_, it was time for a new album. So after three beers, a few lessons on the pan flute, and about five hours in the studio, here's their new album, _Arrhenothrix_.





1. Culture of Djibouti
2. BR postcode area
3. Roy Bittan
4. Woodrow, Texas
5. Young Allies 
6. Cardiff Yacht Club
7. HMS Jupiter
8. Anne Panning
9. Autovía A-50
10. Amelia Jones
11. Larry Kasanoff
*
Band Bio:* Formed in late 1998, The Cornish Times could be best described as nu-pop ska-thrash blackened funeralcore. They're fond of folk instruments like the shamisen, the pan flute, and the hollowed skull of a rival tribesman. Their line-up currently consists of three Welsh guys that don't know each others' names, an extremely intelligent octopus named Rocco, Emperor Tiberius, and a technoviking from the future. They're best known for not wearing pants and shelling out more albums than Iron Maiden. Fun fact: all of their songs contain loops of childbirth in the background.


----------



## Flora (Jan 1, 2009)

Artist: Ahırlı (not Ahirli, Ahırlı)
Album: John Granville





Tracks:
1. Shear strength (soil)
2. Joe Tallari
3. Safet
4. Marge Champion
5. Peter van Walsum
6. Heather-Dina Lakes Provincial Park
7. Peter Jehle
8. Le Rêve (novel)
9. List of Macintosh games
10. Magikano
11. Alexandre Falguière
12. Leicester Forest West

(Wow, that was unexpectedly cool.  I wonder how well the public will recieve track number 9.)


----------



## EspeonUmbreon (Jan 1, 2009)

Artist: Leader of the Opposition (Australian Capital Territory)
Album: 9685 Korteweg







1 Small-Scaled Skink
2 Mark L. Mallory
3 Sigmund Rascher
4 Dr. Sin
5 Musashimaru Kōyō
6 Soe Hok Gie
7 FightBox
8 Águia Branca, Espírito Santo

Lol, Leader of the Opposition actually sounds like a really good band.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 1, 2009)

Name: 2009 New York Yankees season
Album: Mung
Album Cover:





Tracks:
1. Soufriére Hills
2. AT&T Intellectual Property
3. List of Settlements in the Drama Prefecture
4. Ever Fallen in Love (With Someone You Shouldn'tve) 
5. Expressomics
6. 'Not Happy John!' Campaign
7. Cuisine of Belize
8. Namibia Food and Allied Workers Union
9. Namida wo Misenaide (Boys Don't Cry)
10. Mogens Lykketoft
11. Sarra

...I'd kinda like to hear Expressomics. :/
*
*


----------



## Flora (Jan 1, 2009)

In a crazy attempt to kick off the New Year, the up-and-coming band Ahırlı is releasing their next album, NGC Magazine!

Album: NGC Magazine





1. Seaview
2. Baron Caryll of Durford
3. Valea Mare River (Cusuiuş)
4. Wendlandia andamanica
5. City of Geraldton
6. Kati Sebestyén
7. Neuville-Day
8. An Alan Smithee Film: Burn Hollywood Burn
9. Box girder
10. Student Grant
11. Henry Cadogan Rothery


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 1, 2009)

*Artist:* Desk on a frame
*Album:* The Mysterious Universe





1. Radimisht
2. Tennessee River Railroad Bridge
3. Miah
4. Laminar flow cabinet
5. Manufacturing process management
6. High roller (disambiguation)
7. Ipele
8. Romansyia (this is an actual song xD)


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 1, 2009)

After the unexpected sucess of their debut ablum, Stanisław Lorentz decided that it was time for a follow up.  However, the lead singer decided that now would be a great time to have a baby (nice job, Kath.) so it was put off for a year.  But even after the long wait, the fans accepted it well.

Album: Emerald Energy
Cover: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tracks:
1. Darwinia (novel)
2. Dadhikot
3. Kermes vermilio
4. List of awards and nominations received by Justice
5. Philodryas
6. Mother Mother
7. Jackie Estrada
8. American Cetacean Society
9. Peter O'Connor (psychologist)
10. List of bishops of Kiev

guuuuys why does my band suck ]:


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh wow! This game actually looks fun. :D 

*Artist: 1877 in England*
*Album: Paradise Grove*





1: Zuunmod 
2: Keith Chegwin 
3: Dirk VI, Count of Holland 
4: Stay With Me 
5: Irisviel von Einzbern
6: F29 Retaliator 
7: One Night With the King
8: A Town Called Hypocrisy

album cover: (can't get it to show up) http://flickr.com/photos/56768665@N00/3072562858/


----------



## EspeonUmbreon (Jan 1, 2009)

After Leader of the Opposition (Australian Capital Territory) debuted their album, the drummer and the guitarist quit in the middle of their tour around Europe. Though they came back half an hour later because they didn't have the money for a flight back to Australia. This somehow inspired their next album:

*Album:*Alfred Mirsky







1 Dardic
2 Finiş
3 Ras-GRF1
4 Frances Ferguson
5 Potsdam Denkschrift
6 California, Santander
7 Propelling Control Vehicle
8 2650 Elinor
9 U.S. Post Office (Goshen, New York)

So far, all my album covers have references to cats in them...


----------



## Flora (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep, they're back! Once again, Ahırlı is making another (hopefully) great album!

Album: Garside Element





1. Adam Karol Czartoryski
2. Dhanpur
3. Augustus Wall Callcott
4. John Douglas (author)
5. Robert Louis Stevenson School
6. Regions of Guyana
7. Touriga Nacional
8. Mark Little
9. Go DJ!
10. 1929 New York Yankees season

(Haha, Go DJ is an actual album. o.o

I bet the next album's gonna have nine tracks.)


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jan 2, 2009)

Artist: Trilogy of Terror
Album: Sham






1. Avon True Romance
2. Mary Wineberg
3. Kissomlyó
4. Hanuman Prasad Poddar
5. Roger Nelson
6. Know-Nothing Riot
7. Yomiuri Giants
8. Oslo Airport, Gardermoen
9. Recchia simplicifolia
10. National Space Science and Technology Center


----------



## Flora (Jan 2, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaand another:

Album Name: Saint-Martin-de-Villereglan





1. Sisson Hotel
2. Benzoyl glycolic acid
3. Keith Philip Newell
4. Spider Jones
5. Kamiiso Station
6. George E. Mylonas
7. Hidrocystoma

(Nooooooooooo I broke my streak!)


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 2, 2009)

Artist: Crab Wars
Album: Company of Select Marksmen





1.Clemente Isnard
2.Henri Le Secq
3.Agave chiapensis
4.Bangre
5.Mazda G Platform
6.Dawn Ralph
7.Sakuradai Station


----------



## BCM (Jan 2, 2009)

Artist: Cajaruro District

Album: House of Nassau






Tracks:
Jeremiah Curtin
Bloodwrath
Stebro
Georges Taillandier
Telmatobius schreiteri
Yurek Bogayevicz
Billbergia nutans
Arestoceras


----------



## Flora (Jan 2, 2009)

They make a whoooole lot of albums...

Album: Atlantic pigtoe





1. Belle & Sebastian: Just a Modern Rock Story
2. Amfikleia
3. The Villages of Loreto Bay
4. Palito Blanco, Texas
5. Linlithgow Rose F.C.
6. Prats-du-Périgord
7. Hardin County, Texas

Waaaaaaaay too much Texas in there.


----------



## Eclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Artist: Dan Healy (soundman)
Album: Weightlifting at the 1996 Summer Olympics - Men's 83 kg
http://flickr.com/photos/31646708@N04/3101679723/
(Extra Note: WTF?! And the album is supposed to be on weightlifting? o__O)
1. Sittichai Suwonprateep
2. Henning Borch
3. The Belle Stars
4. Erythrina fusca
5. Rokitno, Masovian Voivodeship
6. Bouchaib Belkaid
7. Piney Woods
8. Pokomi

A Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo sailor fuku girl?! ... My band is just... wow...


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 2, 2009)

My band is Dead man Walking.

Debut: Dying Young
1.Medal of Bravery (cool)
2.WDC 65C134
3.Section Lines
4.Clifford Nass
5.Renault R40 (ooh a car.)
6.Hyperion
7.Atlantic
8.Junior Osbourne
9.The Stars Fell on Henrietta
10.Remise
11.Harvest Moon series

http://flickr.com/photos/johanes2007/3145198259/sizes/o/


----------



## PichuK (Jan 2, 2009)

Artist: Stevenson Field
Album: Assault at Selonia
Cover:






1. Eric Lee (footballer)
2. Sea Bean
3. Eric Berthier
4. Carl Forelich
5. XPW European Championship
6. Svita
7. Pavlovsky
8. Chorus Girl (album)


----------



## Zeph (Jan 2, 2009)

*Artist:* Danish People
*Album:* Oppland





1: Coyanosa, Texas
2: Budiu River
3: Temecula Valley AVA
4: Drury Lane
5: Il Postino
6: Josep Caixal i Estradé
7: Claire Rayner


----------



## Fredie (Jan 2, 2009)

*Artist:* Steffen Rasmussen
*Album:* Snow Bunny
*Album Cover:*





*Track Names:*1.Sortland
2.Forever Friends
3.Lee Sang-bok
4.Po!
5.Schrondweiler
6.George Wein
7.Arachidonate-CoA ligase

This is one... interesting band. The album cover is cool though.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 2, 2009)

Band: Auckland Peering Exchange
Album: Edward Everett Smith
Cover: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tracks:
1. South Korean legislative election, 2004
2. History of central banking in the United States
3. Margaret Bayard Smith
4. As the Bell Rings (Japan)
5. Frank Haege
6. More Love
7. KDIA
8. Râpa Roşie River
9. Dick Hunsaker
10. Marek Kvapil


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 2, 2009)

Band: Dead Man Walking

Album: Xylophanes amadis* (Thats a mouthful)*

Tracks:
1.Christmas in Stereo 
2.Rydbo
3.Fishing
4.Standing on a hummingbird
5.Pandyan Kingdom
6.VIking Persib Club
7.Frank van Eijs
*This is the best one.*
8. *List of Balamory episodes Series 2*

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/22/Metkrok_av_ben_fr%C3%A5n_sten%C3%A5ldern%2C_funnen_i_Sk%C3%A5ne.jpg


----------



## Flora (Jan 2, 2009)

By the way, DarkArmour, the lead singer of Ahırlı _loves_ track eleven of _Dying Young._ :D

Album: Lopevi





1. Kaushitaki Brahmana
2. List of Cincinnati Reds broadcasters
3. Hermann Park/Rice U (METRORail station)
4. Arne Røgden
5. Beethoven Sonatas, Volume 2, No. 3, Op. 69; No. 5 Op. 102, No. 2
6. Charlie DeSalvo
7. Stillwater River
8. SKY Perfect


----------



## ZimD (Jan 3, 2009)

Band: Clockmaker
Debut Album: Suicide





1. Underline
2. Soaring
3. Animals In Sport
4. Cloud
5. Satisfaction
6. Crash
7. Surrender
8. The Next Life

Wow. That worked out strangely well.


----------



## Vespiform (Jan 3, 2009)

Band: Infintum
Album: The Guardian of Education





1.Olympus OM System
2.Cop Killer
3.Import Ratio
4.Arignano
5.Aftermath
6.Newport County
7.Poppy


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 3, 2009)

Band:Fred
Album:Whatever.





1.Thomas Bell
2.Ennis Haywood
3.Rock Prophecies
4.Gmina Koblyin
5.Chester
6.Gladiators of Rome
7.Nagarkot


----------



## Flora (Jan 3, 2009)

Band: Ahırlı
Album: Gymnothorax miliaris





1. 2007 World Championships in Athletics - Women's long jump
2. Mail chute
3. William Ives
4. Queen Victoria (disambiguation)
5. Anatolian Black Goat
6. Atreides
7. Washington State Route 282
8. Vila Pouca da Beira
9. Vess
10. Sulfurhead aulonocara


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 3, 2009)

*My band is weird...*

*Artist:* Seeliger
*Debut Album:* First Australians





*Tracks:*
1.Moonswept
2.Ahhotep 1
3.Mount Obihiro
4.KDVE
5.Birchiş, Arad
6.1969 Alpine Skiing World Cup - Women's Downhill
7.Wojciech Roszkowski
8.James Edwards (basketball)
9.Sebastian Biederlack
10.Ryan Whitney
11.Tavolara Island

*About Seeliger:*
VelvetEspeon is the lead singer. She doesn't know why she picked the name Seeliger. She also plays a keyboard that she always ends up banging near the song's end because she wants to know why she picked those weird names for the band's albums and songs. Her Mewtwo is the backup singer. The only instrument he plays is his tail, which he slaps on the ground for the same reason VelvetEspeon bangs on her keyboard. Storm, VelvetEspeon's Absol plays an electric guitar. The band's drummer is VelvetEspeon's Sableye, 0123456789. (Yes, that's his name.)


----------



## MurrMurr (Jan 9, 2009)

Artist: North Rock
Debut Album: Field of the Cloth of Gold
Cover: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3240/3144843664_31b36056b0.jpg?v=0
Tracks:
1. Bank of Ningbo
2. Cromer Line
3. Silent Prayer
4. Henry Mossop
5. Lucius Volumnius Flamma Violens
6. Ebury Publishing
7. Commissioner of Transport for London


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Jan 9, 2009)

artist:gipsy class destroyer
debut album: surface of the earth
cover:http://flickr.com/photos/41823576@N00/1422850343/

tracks:
1.Han Aiping
2.Tetsuya Harada
3.Chilandy
4.My turn to eat (real album)
5.Hakim Akbar
6.Matt Smith
7.Immunoisolate


----------



## ZimD (Jan 9, 2009)

After the success of Clockmaker's debut album "Suicide", they were labeled as an emo band, due to the topic of the album. They were also thought to be trying too hard to make a rock opera. Clockmaker decided to try and gain respect from their critics by releasing an album of unrelated songs, quite different from their concept album.

Album: Omnibus Progression
http://flickr.com/photos/14967868@N02/3111999214/
1. The Fellowship of the Ring
2. T. K. Carter
3. Celebrity Big Brother 2002
4. Stitchwort
5. Archbishop of Wales
6. List of organists
7. Enslaved
8. Bubbling Troubles
9. When I'm Sixty-Four


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 10, 2009)

Artist: HOe scale
Album: Eleanor Kinnaird







1. Lights Out (radio show)
2. W. M. Hodgkins
3. Cornelius Plantinga
4. Can Can (fragrance)
5. Latin Patriarch of Alexandria
6. Don't Let Them Shoot the Kite
7. Háifoss
8. Fonó
9. Saskatchewan Highway 342
10. Jerome of Prague

Wow... that was weird.

EDIT: Whoops, forgot the picture the first time.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jan 11, 2009)

Band: Leuilly-sous-Coucy
Album: Lynn Verge
http://flickr.com/photos/20852442@N00/2624792209/
1. Battle of Chillianwala
2. National Republican Party
3. John M. Charlton
4. Pottinger County, New South Wales
5. Siderophore
6. Six Days or Forever? (A book? LOL)
7. 2000 Petit Le Mans


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jan 11, 2009)

Artist: Amund Sjøbrend
Album: Yeates
Album Artwork: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tracks:
1. Hohoe South (Ghana parliament constituency)
2. Waray-Waray language
3. Elektriraudtee
4. Wellington Monteiro
5. Landschaft Sylt
6. Remixploitation
7. Byrknes

hahaha my artwork is the best of them all
i would so listen to this album


----------



## see ya (Jan 11, 2009)

*Artist:* List of State Leaders in 783
*Album:* Robbie Guertin





1. Sant Joan de l'Ènova
2. Retirement Savings Account
3. Guido del Giudice
4. Let It Slide
5. Juan Goytisolo
6. Joel Bean
7. Kun Suomi Putos Puusta
8. List of Connecticut Area Codes

Yes.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jan 11, 2009)

After their first album, Lynn Verge, Leuilly-sous-Coucy was a hit! They had a world tour and they came back after finshing Asia on their world tour, and they decided on a new album.

Album: Prisman





1. Bauhinia acuminata
2. Milecastle 50
3. Goku Midnight Eye
4. Punggol Bus Interchange
5. Fritillaria micrantha
6. HydroEngine
7. Boku wa Kuma
8. Casanova's Chinese Restaurant
9. KKTV
10. Ophelia
11. Monochrome Factor

Two mangas and a book, nice.


----------



## Minnow (Jan 12, 2009)

*Artist:* Intravenous Immunoglobulin
*Album:* Arcana Coelestia







*Track List:* 

01-Ensley Township
02-Edward Yau
03-John J. McVeigh
04-Dertad 
05-Porters Lake Water Aerodrome
06-The Wild Geese
07-Qiangic Languages
08-Stealth Edit
09-Radu Mihnea
10-Chemical Kinetics
*
~     ~     ~    
*​
03 has rhyming potential. 05 sounds interesting. I want to hear 07, sounds like it would have some Chinese or Tibetan in it. 10 also sounds cool.

I can't tell if the name sounds nerdy or cool.


----------



## see ya (Jan 13, 2009)

The release of _List of State Leaders in 783_'s first album, Robbie Guertin, proved to be a cult hit, popular with the critics but reviled by the common people. Desperate for more funds, they churned out an album that was considerably more superficial, with bright, flashy lights and lots of makeup: HMS Gloucester

*Album:* HMS Gloucester







1. Fordham Woods
2. Timeline of the Hellenic Air Force
3. James M. Cox
4. Gabrovica pri Črnem Kalu
5. List of Premiers of Alberta
6. S Kem Ty?
7. In re Bilski
8. Henry P. Jenks
9. Thomas Simpson (Explorer)
10. Siwki
11. New Guinea Friarbird


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 13, 2009)

Artist: The Chillout Project: Sisters Of The Sun
Album: Daniel Sawyer





1. New Albion, New York
2. Fener Ada
3. ¡Mira quién baila!
4. Alfredo Simon
5. List of minor planets: 89001–90000
6. Walton-on-Trent
7. Wisconsin wine
8. Grande
9. Fun Master
10. Vitrinula


----------



## Flora (Jan 13, 2009)

Hikari Nijino said:


> 7. Boku wa Kuma


YES.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 14, 2009)

Artist: List of Degrassi: The Next Generation episodes
Album: Rohan Jayasekera



1. 1902 VFA season
2. Beauty contest
3. Mojca Kopač
4. Paul Martin (TV presenter)
5. Claude Goretta
6. Muktsar
7. Mount Challenger


----------



## Flora (Jan 14, 2009)

Album: Holy Trinity Church, Runcorn
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2209/2229917716_0b3ca42266_m.jpg
1. 18883 Domegge
2. Estádio dos Coqueiros
3. Taraban
4. Gmina Słopnice
5. Leleti Khumalo
6. Bard, Italy
7. Yerba Buena (band)
8. Orta Zəyzid


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 17, 2009)

Band: Universal Monsters

Album: Forever Running






1.Scarlet Evil Witching Black
2.Turf War
3.All Men Play on Ten
4.Fort Burt
5.Flooded World
6.Belmont Park
7.Neptune


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 22, 2009)

After the heavy metal band *Seeliger* released their debut album, *First Australians*, they became very famous. So famous, they had to quickly whip up another album!

*Artist:*Seeliger
*Album:*Beita





*Tracks:*
1.Cinnamon bear
2.Polytechnic University of the Philippines, Maragondon
3.Haibach, Lower Franconia
4.Success
5.List of Eastern Christianity-related topics
6.Rude and Smooth
7.Just Like Heaven (song)
8.Potlatch

Wow, track seven is a real song!


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Feb 8, 2009)

Another album by Leuilly-sous-Coucy!

Album: 1979 in poetry





1. Particle Systems
2. Death by a thousand cuts
3. Kinshuk Mahajan
4. Pale Movie
5. Natron
6. Teresina, Greater Poland Voivodeship
7. Ticheville
8. Christ Inversion
9. Chitrangada Mori


----------



## Flora (Feb 8, 2009)

Ahırlı is releasing their next album after a bit of a lapse;

Title: _Horizontal bar_
Cover: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2001/2278952583_9a3c37166d_m.jpg
1. Sandra Rucker
2. Sammy Ellis
3. Marsiling MRT Station
4. Marion Barton Skaggs
5. Prince Consort Essay
6. HMS Powderham
7. Wisconsin Rapids, Wisconsin
8. Boris Alexandrovich Arapov
9. Cisery
10. Baka (Congolese-Sudanese ethnic group)
11. Ely Buendia
12. Kim Min-Ho


----------



## Zeph (Feb 8, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Album: Forever Running


...There isn't any Wikipedia page under that title.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Feb 8, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Cover: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2001/2278952583_9a3c37166d_m.jpg


Fishies....


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Feb 11, 2009)

Mason Township, making their debut with a new album!!
Title: Jaredites






1. Multiplexed Transport Layer Security
2. Strongylion
3. Rephormula
4. Phytosemiotics
5. Salterio
6. Tampèlga, Tikare
7. Belemkangrin
8. Keflavík


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 11, 2009)

(I thought we got to pick the album name, sorry.)

Band: The End has been prepared for 

Album: Brecon Beacons





Songs:
1. New Forest
2.Cyathea hooglandii
3.Life (magazine)
4.Success
5.Autoette
6.Patterned ground
7.Boron tribromide
8.Ghostbusters =D


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 12, 2009)

*Seeliger* has released their third album!

*Album*:Acreúna





*Tracks*:
1.Plaut
2.Kaunas Airport
3.Chiuruţul Mic River
4.Evie Peck
5.Coivrel
6.Abbott Street School
7.Element Eighty (album)
8.Eileen Herlie


----------



## Black Yoshi (Feb 12, 2009)

Artist: Bartcop

Album: Alessandro Santin







1.Cyril of Turaw
2.Ord
3.Han Pil-Hwa
4.Hack Outbreak
5.Nanto Seiken
6.Brooklyn, Nova Scotia
7.Andriny Semenov
8.Addington Highschool


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Feb 12, 2009)

Leuilly-sous-Coucy is continuing to make albums.

Album: Kasauli





1. Save the date
2. Zombie
3. AirForce Delta Storm
4. Aira Yūki
5. 21450 Kissel
6. Zabu
7. Superpinkymandy
8. 7th Level
9. Venus in Tweeds
10. Midnight Sunshine
11. Linux gaming
12. Yukana


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 13, 2009)

*Seeliger* has released their fourth album!
*Album*: Edward Elric





*Tracks*:
1.Henry Boehm
2.Rattelsdorf, Thuringia
3.Kevin Martin (basketball)
4.William Harrison (reeve)
5.Ödön Bodor
6.Hamburg Rathaus
7.2009 World Allround Speed Skating Championships
8.Tikbalang
9.Teobaldo II Ordelaffi


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Feb 13, 2009)

Band: Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy
Album: Mining in Guinea-Bissau
Art: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3030/2954932236_348ce95219.jpg?v=0

1. Montana State Government
2. Live Session EP
3. Overhead Bit
4. Pârâul Auriu (Turia)
5. Floridays
6. List of asteroids/161101–161200
7. Azada (video game)
8. 14th Infantry Division (Germany)


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 13, 2009)

Band: The End





Album:Human (Brandy album) ((my album is named after an album? XD))

1.Leslie Cockburn
2.Archibald Dixon
3.Derry City F.C. Management Team Committee
4.Upton Lovell
5.This Morning with Richard Not Judy
6.Jelly
7.Lava Cake.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 13, 2009)

Darkslingers Debut!
Album: Littorio class battleship





1.Bicurga
2.Fountain of Tears
3. Death.
4.Sleeper
5.Masque of Mandragora
6.Wisner Stadium
7.Ofsted
8.Bantry-Scott
9.Enterprise (VIVA)


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 13, 2009)

The End has been prepared for has released the next album!

Album:  Ape escape 2






1. Mount Ibiki
2. Piscinola-Marianella
3. Cymru Alliance
4. Arctic Ocean
5. Fish
6. Anguilla
7. The World Factbook


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 13, 2009)

First League of Serbia and Montenegro 2002-03's debut album:

*The Pennmark*






1. Celiac ganglia
2. John Harbord, 8th Baron Suffield
3. Now That's What I Call Music 8 (Finnish series)
4. Valea Seacă River (Păuşa) 
5. Ameziane v. Bush
6. Aizen
7. Allogenic succession
8. French Ice Hockey Hall of Fame 
9. Nottensdorf
10. Second Cambridge Savings Bank Building


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 15, 2009)

*Seeliger's* fith album!
*Album:*William Evans Burton
*Cover:*http://flickr.com/photos/12302406@N00/218135133/
*Tracks:*
1.Birmingham Walk of Stars
2.Public Enemy No. 1
3.Hard Time
4.New Maryland-Sunbury West
5.Hilra railway station, Adelaide
6.Brian Krebs
7.Nick Pynn
8.Military ranks of China
9.Digbeth


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 29, 2009)

Album:Wellington Sevens
Band: All Our Glory
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/57/Midtown_Community_Court_facade.jpg
1.Down by the Laituri
2.Greenlough GAC
3.Saint-Étienne-la-Cigogne
4.Compton/Woodley Airport
5.Dada
6.François Le Lionnais
7.Sergio Gadea
8.Fortium Technologies
9.Sentinels of Justice
10.Storm from the Shadows
11.Parish (town), New York
12.PBDKT T-Team


----------



## speedblader03 (Jul 29, 2009)

Artist:  Niegłowice
Album:  Food Television





Tracks:
1. Northeastern Jiangxi Soviet
2. Orlando Pirates FC
3. Surhów
4. Kilpennathur
5. Finik
6. Undistributed profits
7. Samisdat (zine)
8. Zuzgen


----------



## Flora (Jul 30, 2009)

How many albums has Ahırlı had now? Seven? Oh who gives a crap:

Album Title: Email Hub





1. Coupled Map Lattice
2. Shaun Hadley
3. Trongsa District
4. Próle
5. 1899 Oregon Ducks Football Team
6. Robert J. Groden
7. MM3
8. Marigaon District
9. Yuri Volos
10. Tadeusz Radwan
11. Sam Gould


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 30, 2009)

Artist: Can I Get A... (Wow, I think that's a real artist.)
Album: Youssef Al Thuwaney







1. List of social fraternities and sororities
2. Sepia vercoi
3. Alsdorf, Bitburg-Prüm
4. Cherryville, Pennsylvania
5. Billy Wilson (disambiguation)
6. Hearsay in United States law
7. Ray Brown, Jr.


----------



## Lili (Jul 30, 2009)

A new band is spawned whilst lurking in a TCOD thread...

*Artist:* Divide and Choose
*Album:* Rudolph von Habsburg-Lothringen
*Album Cover:* http://www.flickr.com/photos/92107833@N00/3745536395/
*Tracks:*
1. ProElite
2. Razor Creative
3. Zgorzale
4. Apollonios of Kition
5. Pheasant Tail Nymph
6. Indigenous Nationalist Party of Twipra
7. Benton Fraser
8. Barnegat Peninsula


----------

